# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  cambiar de agua negra a transparente

## MagoJ

Alguien conoce el sistema o producto para pasar de agua negra o "sucia" a transparente en segundos...

 :Confused: ?

----------


## moimoi

te refieres al truco que hizo Luis de Matos el sabado en Nada X Aki??

----------


## ignoto

Se me ocurre que con un vaso-espejo y un pañuelo.

Nota: No pude ver NadaxAquí por estar haciendo magia.

----------


## Goreneko

no era transparente

----------


## rodrigo00

Supongo qué serán compuestos químicos. Pregunta a algún químico que conozcas o si hay algún químico por el foro que se manifieste! Porque el vaso era transparente y se veía perfectamente como tenía las manos dentro de él y como cambiaba de color.

----------


## Jeff

Esto es un juego de quimica muy sencilla, inclusive se pasa de un par de colores mas, si asi se desea para volver al color neutro. Pero como entenderan, un mago nunca revela sus secretos!  :D , aunque si hechan mano a los libros de ciencia del colegio, seguro encuentran la respuesta.

Saludos

----------


## rodrigo00

Creo que tiene que ver con algo de las bases y los ácidos que lo dí el año pasado en el instituto. Tu echabas un ácido específico en una base y esta cambiaba de color.....

----------


## robertomagia

culo veo ,culo quiero....

----------


## Jeff

> culo veo ,culo quiero....


Me lo sacaste de la boca!   :Lol:

----------


## LONGSHOT

Yo siempre lo he hecho con biterkas, el por que, la verdad es que ni idea, pero cuando del rojo del biter lo trasformas en agua o algo incoloro, la gente se queda con la boca habierta y si despues ademas le das un trajo y ven que no hay nada sospechoso a un mas.
No he visto el efecto del que hablais es lo malo de trabajar en horas de nada por aqui pero creo que el sistema no deve variar mucho.

----------


## ignoto

Entendí que sería sin tocar el agua.
¡Seré burro!
¡Yo calentándome la cabeza y va y este hizo un "truco de quimicefa"!

¿De verdad pagaron a alguien en un programa de magia por semejante chorrada?

¡Tuvo que hacer algo mas!
Seguro ¿No?

----------


## Mifune

Sí, hizo algo más. Pasó el agua de transparente a negra para empezar con "las arenas del desierto" pero la verdad es que no me impresionó ningún efecto de los que hizo. Quizá el problema esté en que soy químico y no me parecieron efectos mágicos.

----------


## miguelajo

Yo soy teleco y no me impresionan el D´lite..que le vamos a hacer... :D

----------


## Mifune

Hola Miguelajo. ¿De verdad ha dado esa impresión mi post? Lo siento, nada más lejos de mi intención, me gustó cómo lo hizo pero no me quedó esa sensación de "algo inexplicable", eso es lo que quería decir. Saludos.

----------


## ign

¿Por qué no dejamos de preguntar por los efectos de "Nada x aquí"?

Pensaba que había una nueva norma que prohibía hacerlo...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por robertomagia
> 
> culo veo ,culo quiero....
> 
> 
> Me lo sacaste de la boca!


Siempre supe que eras un 'lameculos'.....

----------


## orlock

Paul Daniels hizo un efecto muy bueno en uno de sus especiales. Efecto que tengo y no he hecho nunca porque es un lio de productos quimicos y no me he puesto con ello todavía, pero el efecto es impresionante. Una copa llena de agua limpia y cristalina se da a un espectador, de repente y en sus manos, sin tocar nada el agua cambia a negro instantaneamente. Parece una copa trucada como la de la tinta, pero no es, Pasado el rato, el líquido se vuelve transparente de nuevo. Nunca lo he intentado, pero ya os contaré.

----------


## Jeff

oye O'Ma!
Ya que eres Irlandés renegado, quiero que digas estas letras una por una en voz alta en INGLES.

T N S L P P T S O

Y descubriras la que no soy un lame...!   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

También tiene barriga, a ver si lo puedes escribir igual.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Cambiar al agua no sé si sabremos, pero el sentido de los hilos....   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
(Muy bueno Jeff)

----------


## trasobo

Jajaja..Me parece que la cesta de navidad que va a sortear Mariano llevará con toda seguridad una camisa de fuerza. Porque creo que a más de uno le hace falta.

un saludo!

P.D. Muy bueno Jeff. ayer por la noche no lo entendí, estaba totalemente dormido pero ahora..  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## MagoJ

un respeto que llevo mas años de mago que muchos de vosotros juntos...

y ni por asomo se me ocurriría copiar el juego de nadie...

lo quiero para preparar un efecto comercial a una casa de productos químicos de limpieza... y como entederéis no le voy a preguntar a ningun quimico de alli como se hace el efecto porque no soy gilipoyas....

pero bueno mi especialidad mágica no son los compuestos químicos... muchas gracias de todas formas por vuestra "inestimable" ayuda...

pd:  llevo algunos años creando mis propios efectos y luchando por que existan derechos de autor en la magia... asi que gracias por lo de "culo veo culo deseo" (me sentói como una patada en los coj..) porque si fuese gay aún lo entendería pero que va a ser que no

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Estimado MagoJ:

No te quepa duda de que te tenemos mucho respeto. Y no dudamos de que tengas muchos más años de experiencia que muchos de nosotros juntos. 

Ahora te digo: Ponte en nuestro lugar. Aparece un mensaje de un mago, su primer mensaje, y sin presentarse, ni decir quién es, ni hablarnos de su experiencia, ni contarnos sus inquietudes, ni contarnos el motivo por el cual tiene una duda, ni nada. Simplemente dispara con una pregunta coincidente en el tiempo con una emisión televisiva. A eso únele la frecuencia con la que acceden a este foro los cazatrucos únicamente interesados en destripar este noble arte para vacilar ante los amigos o, simplemente, hacerse los listos. 

Eres mago experimentado, así que entenderás que las reacciones han sido lógicas ¿o acaso te gustaría que fuéramos revelando los secretos mágicos (o químico/mágicos en este caso) al primero que llega y pregunta?

Repito, tienes todo nuestro respeto. Ese que te ha faltado a ti al venir a preguntar sin siquiera un simple 'hola, soy fulanito de tal y soy mago'.

Con todo respeto,

Magic O'Malley

----------


## Jeff

Hola MagoJ,

Te deseo la bienvenida, lamento que algun escrito te haya podido ofender, pero en todos los casos, cuando veas y conozcas las personas de este foro (magos novatos, profesionales y profanos), veras que hay buen rollo y al final, seguro terminas riendote con nosotros de nosostros mismos.

Pero hay algo que encuentro mas despectivo que la frase culo veo culo quiero y es tu alusion al gremio gay. Deberias, si asi lo deseas, editar este comentario, porque no es justo que por un malentendido (o como lo podamos llamar), se haga referencia al los gays como algo desdeñoso o anormal, que es como lo refleja tu comentario (o por lo menos asi lo deja a entender).

Te escribo esto solamente como referencia, como una sugerenca, tu ya veras si lo deseas editar o no.

Saludos y bienvenido de nuevo.

----------


## MagoJ

DISCULPAD TODOS MI MENSAJE...

Pensaba que a este foro solo accvedían magos profesionales.

PERDONAD TAMBIÉN POR LA ALUSIÓN AL TEMA GAY... NO FUE ACERTADA...

Pero llevo como 2 semanas preparando una gala para una empresa comercial... y estoy de los nervios que no os podéis imaginar. He creado 3 efectos completamente nuevos (con sus productos) para el show y andaba detras de otro... estoy durmiendo lo justo y y no supe entender los mensajes... se me fue un poco la mano con el mio....

Bueno seguiré buscando el dichoso producto... pero también ODIO LOS QUE IMITAN AL NADAXAQUI... mejor dicho... ODIO A TODOS LOS QUE IMITAN LOS JUEGOS DE OTROS SIN NI SIQUIERA PEDIR PERMISO...

los dichosos derechos de autor no existen para los magos ¡que se le va ha hacer!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Pensaba que a este foro solo accvedían magos profesionales.


Hola MagoJ.

No, en este foro hay areas 'abeirtas' a las que accede cualquiera y un área restringida a la que se accede tras cumplri ciertos criterios. Allí es donde se suelen tratar los temas que revelan más detalles que no deben ser conocidos por los profanos.

Lamento tu estress. (aunque no era impedimento para haber saludado, dicho quién eras y el porqué de tu duda).

En cuanto a tus odios... hombre, sin ser tan radical (no soy de los que odian) estoy completamente de acuerdo con tu sentir.

Suerte en la búsqueda de tu solcuión.

----------


## Jeff

> No, en este foro hay areas 'abeirtas' a las que accede cualquiera y un área restringida a la que se accede tras cumplri ...


Te pille, señor perfecto ortografiador, estas escribiendo con los codos o qué? O es que tienes los dedos mas rapidos que el ojo, señor sombrero! je je je

Puedes editar tu comentario para rectificar este horror de ortografia, pero queda el mio como prueba de que eres un mortal mas! je je je

PD: lo digo por el cumplir y no CUMPLRI!

¿Qué se siente estar examinado por lupa? je je je, venganza, dulce venganza.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No te chafaré el gustillo, que es navidad.

Hoy se supone que estamos de vacaciones, pero estoy currando y con mucho curro, además. Lo que no entiendo es cómo he podido escribir más de dos palabras bien.   :Lol:

----------


## juanete

"Hola me llamo pepe y quiero saber el truco aquel que sale en tv,aa se me olvidaba comentarles algo, odio a los gay".... Axial se vio tu comentario, ahora si te hubieses tomado la molestia en leer las normas te habrías dado cuenta que existía una era secreta y otra abierta. 
Pero ya esta, disculpas aceptada de usted señor mago.


Odio el odio ñacata ñacata :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: (ignoto pensaba que el era el unico evil en el foro

----------


## shark

se me ocurren un monton de culos que me gustan y no soy gay Ni del atletí:


elsa pataki (con permiso de ignito)
carmen elektra
jenna jameson
etc....

 :twisted:

----------


## ne0_

> se me ocurren un monton de culos que me gustan y no soy gay Ni del atletí:
> 
> elsa pataki (con permiso de ignito)
> carmen elektra
> jenna jameson
> etc....
>  :twisted:


Sabia respueste por que malpensar pudiendo bienpensar...
saludos

----------

